# "HozayBuck Special" on A Berkey Light



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Folks,

Berkey has just received their latest shipment of large stainless steel water purifiers and (at the same time,) told all dealers that they are now "Several Months Back-Ordered on All Stainless Steel Systems!"

That really stinks! But tells us about the times we are living in!

Anyway, one of our own "HozayBuck" has asked me to put together a special deal for him, which I have done. He thought it would be nice if I offered the same deal to all Prepared Society Members...so here goes.

I am NOT Allowed to advertise this deal or post a link to it on the forum. It is an "Unadvertised Special" and only available by PM'ing me. I will reply with a link and a password. Please do not share this information with others outside of our group.

The special deal is a "Berkey Light" with 4 purification elements. You may add extra purification elements if you like, or a lighted base, etc. but these will cost you more money. It is a good light-weight system and capable of purifying up to 12,000 gallons of raw water as is.

I Will absolutely be removing this offer on or before April 10th 2011 due to all the work I have to get done regarding price increases etc. Also, be advised that, although this system normally ships in 5 - 7 days, it may take a bit longer as we are DEFINITELY NOT in "Normal" times.

The "HozyBuck Special” Is For Prepared Society Members ONLY.

It's no skin off my nose if you don't buy a system...I'm really just trying to help out.

All the Best,

Bill


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Bill!


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Thanks Bill!


You are quite welcome goshengirl!

Just trying to do my little bit.

Take Good Care,

Bill


----------

